# Hms ajax / rfa wave chief



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

After finishing the Wave Chief I thought a Frigate along side would be a good project. So I started the new model end of Nov. and apart from a few details it's finished. I used basal wood for most of the ship, and used a few bits left over in the scrap box as my idea, rather than the original design. The Lynx helicopter is a bit larger than it should be, (understatement) and how it came to land on the small amount of deck allocate to it, but it will have to be!!
The electrics are still in progress and the pool is frozen over so the launch date is a few weeks away. I still cannot load more than 1 photo at a time.(Cloud)


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Helicotor


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Alongside WAVE CHIEF


----------



## golfer8 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Pete, Again wonderful looking models, great photos ,great workmanships hope you get sea trails underway when no ice on pool look forward to your updates.
All the very best for 2017.
Regards.
Golfer8


----------



## PJG1412 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi Allan , once again thanks for your comments and support.
Pete


----------

